# Trump Death Threats Warrant Further Investigation



## Mrs. M.

It is no secret that Donald Trump's life has been threatened on multiple occasions. After Trump commented that Mexican cartel boss, Guzman embodies everything that is wrong with Mexico, the Cartel boss fired back with a tweet threatening Mr. Trump's life.

Not long afterward, a Black Lives Matter activist tweeted, “Why hasn't anyone killed Donald Trump yet?” According to at least one news source, the activist received mostly positive comments from her fellow members of Black Lives Matter, with many agreeing that Trump needed to die. One person responded that El Chapo, the Mexican drug cartel boss was, “Already on it”…. To which the activist responded, He needs to “hurry up with it.”

The FBI recently investigated a Muslim man who made a You Tube video of himself wielding knives while screaming four-letter words at the GOP presidential front runner. His threatening behavior towards Mr. Trump is yet another example of why Islamic extremism is a legitimate concern for _all_ Americans.

There is also the disturbing news story of Establishment Republican Rick Wilson's interview with MSNBC's Chris Hayes. Mr. Wilson was quoted as saying, Trump is still a very powerful force right now because he appeals to part of the conservative base that was activated by his nativist message.

According to several news sources, Wilson said that the donor class cannot just sit back on the sidelines and say, Oh well, don't worry, this will all work itself out. Wilson said, They're going to have to go out and put a bullet in Donald Trump, and that's a fact…

Then there is the breaking news story about the ACLU Board Co-Chair who resigned after calling for the murder of Trump supporters.

Loring Wirbel posted on Facebook:

The thing is, we have to really reach out to those who might consider voting for Trump and say, “This is Goebells. This is the final solution. If you are voting for him I will have to shoot you before election day.” They're not going to listen to reason, so when justice is gone, there's always force, as Laurie would say.
______

Is justice gone because voters choose a different presidential candidate? What kind of justice is it to call for the murder of those who intend to vote for an opposing candidate? 

 How did this guy become an American Civil Liberties Union Board Co- Chair?

It is reassuring to know that Donald Trump has beefed up his security. I believe that “We the People,” should be very grateful for a man who is willing to lay down his own life for the sake of America's future. Trump should be commended for the way he has handled himself in the face of vicious attacks, death threats, and smear campaigns by political enemies such as the Media, White House and Establishment Republicans and Democrats.

Donald Trump has done what few other presidential candidates in history have been willing to do. He's proven he is unafraid to be brutally honest. Trump refused to apologize for his political incorrectness. Trump has addressed the elephant in the room (Islam) when no one else was willing to take the risk! While other candidates have remained silent on issues such as Muslim Immigration, Trump has been loud and clear on what he will do.

Trump has broken the glass ceiling on what candidates _should _be talking about and for that he is a hated man. Pray that God will continue to protect Mr. Donald Trump and put a hedge of protection around him and his family.

The death threats against Mr. Trump warrants a further investigation into who is behind it.


----------



## Kosh

I am sure all the candidates receive death threats from all over..


----------



## guno

*Barack Obama faces 30 death threats a day, stretching US Secret Service

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...reats-a-day-stretching-US-Secret-Service.html*


----------



## Obiwan

guno said:


> *Barack Obama faces 30 death threats a day, stretching US Secret Service
> 
> Barack Obama faces 30 death threats a day, stretching US Secret Service*


Evidently the death threats to Obozo from ISIS means he isn't trying hard enough...


----------



## The Great Goose

So did I.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Obiwan said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Barack Obama faces 30 death threats a day, stretching US Secret Service
> 
> Barack Obama faces 30 death threats a day, stretching US Secret Service*
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently the death threats to Obozo from ISIS means he isn't trying hard enough...
Click to expand...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"It is reassuring to know that Donald Trump has beefed up his security. I believe that “We the People,” should be very grateful for a man who is willing to lay down his own life for the sake of America's future. Trump should be commended for the way he has handled himself in the face of vicious attacks, death threats, and smear campaigns by political enemies such as the Media, White House and Establishment Republicans and Democrats."

Another ridiculous lie from the right. 

There have been no 'death threats' from the White House; nor have there been 'death threats' in any official capacity from the media, the Republican Party, or the Democratic Party.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Anyone saying that Trump receives death threats from the White House needs to banned from op-eds, imo.  This should be for serious writing and serious topics.


----------



## MaryL

When a member of the ACLU asks people to SHOOT folks, I know that's just more liberal hyperbole. I give them a pass. Muslims are the real bad guys here. They don't give passes. They stone people, burn, decapitate or do the suicide mass murders. And put out hits on artists and writers or apostates. What is the big deal about Trump?


----------



## JakeStarkey

MaryL said:


> When a member of the ACLU asks people to SHOOT folks, I know that's just more liberal hyperbole. I give them a a pass. Muslims are the real bad guys here. They don't give passes. They stone people, burn, decapitate or do the suicide mass murders. And put out hits on artists and writers or apostates. What is the big deal about Trump?


Yep, like the WH is putting out death threats and hit contracts.  Godo heavens.  What is wrong with the far right.


----------



## HenryBHough

JakeStarkey said:


> Yep, like the WH is putting out death threats and hit contracts.  Godo heavens.  What is wrong with the far right.



True it IS absurd and likely not to become reality _unless_, of course, your girl Hillary escapes being thrown under The Democrat Bus and actually gets elected.


----------



## MaryL

I am serious, a ACLU member threatened Trump supporters. Because of his outspokenness. How ironic, I thought the ACLU supported freedom of speech? Typical or liberals, mixed up neurotic hypocrites . Hell, they don't even know what Americans want let alone what is right. And they want to defend us? Jesus.


----------



## HenryBHough

That is SO unfaiir!

The ACLU is a great defender of freedom of speech so long as what your saying fits their agenda!


----------



## JakeStarkey

MaryL said:


> I am serious, a ACLU member threatened Trump supporters. Because of his outspokenness. How ironic, I thought the ACLU supported freedom of speech? Typical or liberals, mixed up neurotic hypocrites . Hell, they don't even know what Americans want let alone what is right. And they want to defend us? Jesus.


Yup, stupids right and left, you know and I know it.  I am talking about silliness like threats coming from the WH.


----------



## MaryL

What is WH? Love your Dalmatian/Labrador  xmas tree thing, BTW.


----------



## JakeStarkey

MaryL said:


> What is WH? Love your dalmation xmas tree thing, BTW.


White House.  Thanks about the Dalmatians.  Yeah, it is the season.


----------



## Hossfly

JakeStarkey said:


> Anyone saying that Trump receives death threats from the White House needs to banned from op-eds, imo.  This should be for serious writing and serious topics.





JakeStarkey said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a member of the ACLU asks people to SHOOT folks, I know that's just more liberal hyperbole. I give them a a pass. Muslims are the real bad guys here. They don't give passes. They stone people, burn, decapitate or do the suicide mass murders. And put out hits on artists and writers or apostates. What is the big deal about Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, like the WH is putting out death threats and hit contracts.  Godo heavens.  What is wrong with the far right.
Click to expand...

Who said the WH is issuing death threats and hit contracts, Jake?

The OP had this paragraph in it but didn't single out any particular party. The White House was mentioned because of its attacks and smears. I think you are reading things that aren't there.

The paragraph:

"It is reassuring to know that Donald Trump has beefed up his security. I believe that “We the People,” should be very grateful for a man who is willing to lay down his own life for the sake of America's future. Trump should be commended for the way he has handled himself in the face of vicious attacks, death threats, and smear campaigns by political enemies such as the Media, White House and Establishment Republicans and Democrats."


----------



## Kosh

JakeStarkey said:


> Anyone saying that Trump receives death threats from the White House needs to banned from op-eds, imo.  This should be for serious writing and serious topics.



And you far left drones are commenting in this area..

Silly far left drone!


----------



## Kosh

Hossfly said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone saying that Trump receives death threats from the White House needs to banned from op-eds, imo.  This should be for serious writing and serious topics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a member of the ACLU asks people to SHOOT folks, I know that's just more liberal hyperbole. I give them a a pass. Muslims are the real bad guys here. They don't give passes. They stone people, burn, decapitate or do the suicide mass murders. And put out hits on artists and writers or apostates. What is the big deal about Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, like the WH is putting out death threats and hit contracts.  Godo heavens.  What is wrong with the far right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said the WH is issuing death threats and hit contracts, Jake?
> 
> The OP had this paragraph in it but didn't single out any particular party. The White House was mentioned because of its attacks and smears. I think you are reading things that aren't there.
> 
> The paragraph:
> 
> "It is reassuring to know that Donald Trump has beefed up his security. I believe that “We the People,” should be very grateful for a man who is willing to lay down his own life for the sake of America's future. Trump should be commended for the way he has handled himself in the face of vicious attacks, death threats, and smear campaigns by political enemies such as the Media, White House and Establishment Republicans and Democrats."
Click to expand...


You have to remember that Fakey thinks it is a republican even though they agree with 80% of what Obama says and does..


----------



## JakeStarkey

" vicious attacks, death threats, and smear campaigns by political enemies such as the Media, White House and Establishment Republicans and Democrats" is an unwarranted flame, lumping all of it together as it were all equal.  Such writing should be called out.


----------



## S.J.

Why hasn't the man who is supposed to be the leader of our country, the person who is supposed to set the tone, unite the American people coming out publicly and condemning these death threats?  If someone were to actually carry out one of these threats, I have no doubt that our president would come out in DEFENSE of that person, ESPECIALLY if he or she were muslim or black.


----------



## Mertex

JakeStarkey said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Barack Obama faces 30 death threats a day, stretching US Secret Service
> 
> Barack Obama faces 30 death threats a day, stretching US Secret Service*
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently the death threats to Obozo from ISIS means he isn't trying hard enough...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Makes you wonder how some can be so vacuous, to say something as ignorant as that.


----------



## Mertex

JakeStarkey said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a member of the ACLU asks people to SHOOT folks, I know that's just more liberal hyperbole. I give them a a pass. Muslims are the real bad guys here. They don't give passes. They stone people, burn, decapitate or do the suicide mass murders. And put out hits on artists and writers or apostates. What is the big deal about Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, like the WH is putting out death threats and hit contracts.  Godo heavens.  What is wrong with the far right.
Click to expand...


You can figure out what is wrong with the far right when you see who their main candidate is..........


----------



## Grandma

S.J. said:


> Why hasn't the man who is supposed to be the leader of our country, the person who is supposed to set the tone, unite the American people coming out publicly and condemning these death threats?  If someone were to actually carry out one of these threats, I have no doubt that our president would come out in DEFENSE of that person, ESPECIALLY if he or she were muslim or black.




Pretty much everyone that's ever held public office, and most that have run for public office, from POTUS down to the local dog catcher have been victims of smear campaigns and death threats, throughout history.

Remember when the TEApers were talking about setting up guillotines on Pennsylvania Avenue in the spring of 2009?


----------



## S.J.

Grandma said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't the man who is supposed to be the leader of our country, the person who is supposed to set the tone, unite the American people coming out publicly and condemning these death threats?  If someone were to actually carry out one of these threats, I have no doubt that our president would come out in DEFENSE of that person, ESPECIALLY if he or she were muslim or black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pretty much everyone that's ever held public office, and most that have run for public office, from POTUS down to the local dog catcher have been victims of smear campaigns and death threats, throughout history.*
> 
> Remember when the TEApers were talking about setting up guillotines on Pennsylvania Avenue in the spring of 2009?
Click to expand...

The people making the threats are public figures, they're not hiding their identity.  Threatening to kill a presidential candidate is a crime and this president ignores it and YOU support that?  And you have the nerve to lecture others on morality.  These people should be in jail but you're willing to give them a pass because their target is somebody you don't like.  That's pretty despicable.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lie: "Threatening to kill a presidential candidate is a crime and this president ignores it and YOU support that? "

Projection: "And you have the nerve to lecture others on morality. "


----------



## Ravi

Trumps first act in office will be to make illegal to criticize or insult Trump.


----------



## Valerie

*The ACLU condemned Wirbel’s speech* but said personal views expressed on social media don’t represent those of the civil rights organization.

*“The personal posts of members, supporters, and volunteers on their own personal media sites should not be mistaken for endorsements or official statements of the ACLU of Colorado,”* they said in a statement in which they accepted Wirbels’ resignation.

ACLU leader resigns after saying he would shoot Trump voters



Loring Wirbel stepped down from his job with the the Colorado Springs chapter of the ACLU after he *posted on his personal Facebook page* that he would shoot Trump supporters before Election Day.

Daniel Cole - Loring Wirbel, chairman of the Colorado... | Facebook



*Wirbel wrote the inflammatory post* on Monday night, likening Trump to Hitler, but *later said the remarks were “intended totally as a joke,”* according to the Gazette.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The dope resigned.

Right that.

Move out.


----------



## Ravi

Trump supporters all deserve cameos on the Walking Dead.


----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> Lie: "Threatening to kill a presidential candidate is a crime and this president ignores it and YOU support that? "
> 
> Projection: "And you have the nerve to lecture others on morality. "


Lie???  Here you go, hack.
When is an online threat illegal and when is it free speech?


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lie: "Threatening to kill a presidential candidate is a crime and this president ignores it and YOU support that? "
> 
> Projection: "And you have the nerve to lecture others on morality. "
> 
> 
> 
> Lie???  Here you go, hack.
> When is an online threat illegal and when is it free speech?
Click to expand...

Merely your interp of what happened.  Except I think you are deliberately misinterpreting, which makes you lying.


----------



## JakeStarkey

S. J. reminds me of my girls when they were teenagers.

Talk about selective memory.


----------



## bodecea

Probably Republicans trying to make Left wingers look bad.


----------



## JakeStarkey




----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lie: "Threatening to kill a presidential candidate is a crime and this president ignores it and YOU support that? "
> 
> Projection: "And you have the nerve to lecture others on morality. "
> 
> 
> 
> Lie???  Here you go, hack.
> When is an online threat illegal and when is it free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merely your interp of what happened.  Except I think you are deliberately misinterpreting, which makes you lying.
Click to expand...

So, you are saying that making public death threats are legal?


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lie: "Threatening to kill a presidential candidate is a crime and this president ignores it and YOU support that? "
> 
> Projection: "And you have the nerve to lecture others on morality. "
> 
> 
> 
> Lie???  Here you go, hack.
> When is an online threat illegal and when is it free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merely your interp of what happened.  Except I think you are deliberately misinterpreting, which makes you lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are saying that making public death threats are legal?
Click to expand...

You may be, I am saying you are deliberating misinterpreting what has happened to suggest something happened that did not.  Or do you believe the WH has issued death threats?


----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lie: "Threatening to kill a presidential candidate is a crime and this president ignores it and YOU support that? "
> 
> Projection: "And you have the nerve to lecture others on morality. "
> 
> 
> 
> Lie???  Here you go, hack.
> When is an online threat illegal and when is it free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merely your interp of what happened.  Except I think you are deliberately misinterpreting, which makes you lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are saying that making public death threats are legal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may be, I am saying you are deliberating misinterpreting what has happened to suggest something happened that did not.  Or do you believe the WH has issued death threats?
Click to expand...

Where did I say the WH issued any death threats?  And why are you ducking my question?


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lie: "Threatening to kill a presidential candidate is a crime and this president ignores it and YOU support that? "
> 
> Projection: "And you have the nerve to lecture others on morality. "
> 
> 
> 
> Lie???  Here you go, hack.
> When is an online threat illegal and when is it free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merely your interp of what happened.  Except I think you are deliberately misinterpreting, which makes you lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are saying that making public death threats are legal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may be, I am saying you are deliberating misinterpreting what has happened to suggest something happened that did not.  Or do you believe the WH has issued death threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say the WH issued any death threats?  And why are you ducking my question?
Click to expand...

The OP did.  If you are saying that the WH did not issue death threats, then carry on, Jeeves.


----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lie???  Here you go, hack.
> When is an online threat illegal and when is it free speech?
> 
> 
> 
> Merely your interp of what happened.  Except I think you are deliberately misinterpreting, which makes you lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are saying that making public death threats are legal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may be, I am saying you are deliberating misinterpreting what has happened to suggest something happened that did not.  Or do you believe the WH has issued death threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say the WH issued any death threats?  And why are you ducking my question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP did.  If you are saying that the WH did not issue death threats, then carry on, Jeeves.
Click to expand...

I said they IGNORED it.  Try to keep up.  And you still didn't answer the question about the illegality of death threats but I know that's how you operate.  When you're wrong you try to confuse the issue and make it about something else.


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merely your interp of what happened.  Except I think you are deliberately misinterpreting, which makes you lying.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are saying that making public death threats are legal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may be, I am saying you are deliberating misinterpreting what has happened to suggest something happened that did not.  Or do you believe the WH has issued death threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say the WH issued any death threats?  And why are you ducking my question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP did.  If you are saying that the WH did not issue death threats, then carry on, Jeeves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said they IGNORED it.  Try to keep up.  And you still didn't answer the question about the illegality of death threats but I know that's how you operate.  When you're wrong you try to confuse the issue and make it about something else.
Click to expand...

I am right, and you are trying to confuse that the WH did something wrong.  Stop crying and start posting evidence.


----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are saying that making public death threats are legal?
> 
> 
> 
> You may be, I am saying you are deliberating misinterpreting what has happened to suggest something happened that did not.  Or do you believe the WH has issued death threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say the WH issued any death threats?  And why are you ducking my question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP did.  If you are saying that the WH did not issue death threats, then carry on, Jeeves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said they IGNORED it.  Try to keep up.  And you still didn't answer the question about the illegality of death threats but I know that's how you operate.  When you're wrong you try to confuse the issue and make it about something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am right, and you are trying to confuse that the WH did something wrong.  Stop crying and start posting evidence.
Click to expand...

Show me where the WH condemned the death threats against Trump.


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be, I am saying you are deliberating misinterpreting what has happened to suggest something happened that did not.  Or do you believe the WH has issued death threats?
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say the WH issued any death threats?  And why are you ducking my question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP did.  If you are saying that the WH did not issue death threats, then carry on, Jeeves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said they IGNORED it.  Try to keep up.  And you still didn't answer the question about the illegality of death threats but I know that's how you operate.  When you're wrong you try to confuse the issue and make it about something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am right, and you are trying to confuse that the WH did something wrong.  Stop crying and start posting evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where the WH condemned the death threats against Trump.
Click to expand...

The OP stated it but did not prove it.  I don't have to.


----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say the WH issued any death threats?  And why are you ducking my question?
> 
> 
> 
> The OP did.  If you are saying that the WH did not issue death threats, then carry on, Jeeves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said they IGNORED it.  Try to keep up.  And you still didn't answer the question about the illegality of death threats but I know that's how you operate.  When you're wrong you try to confuse the issue and make it about something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am right, and you are trying to confuse that the WH did something wrong.  Stop crying and start posting evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where the WH condemned the death threats against Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP stated it but did not prove it.  I don't have to.
Click to expand...

You can't prove somebody ignored something, but if they DIDN'T ignore it, you could post a statement by them commenting on it.  Of course you won't because you can't.


----------



## Vigilante

Sounds like grandpa Adolph is making anonymous threats!


----------



## JakeStarkey




----------



## Vigilante

Cyanide in that cup, JakeAss?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vigilante said:


> Cyanide in that cup, JakeAss?


Threat?  You know what happens when you do that.


----------



## Vigilante

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cyanide in that cup, JakeAss?
> 
> 
> 
> Threat?  You know what happens when you do that.
> 
> View attachment 56948
Click to expand...


I asked a question, how you turn that into a threat is a MYSTERY!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cyanide in that cup, JakeAss?
> 
> 
> 
> Threat?  You know what happens when you do that.
> 
> View attachment 56948
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked a question, how you turn that into a threat is a MYSTERY!
Click to expand...

Now you slither!  You show some sense, little snake.


----------



## Vigilante

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cyanide in that cup, JakeAss?
> 
> 
> 
> Threat?  You know what happens when you do that.
> 
> View attachment 56948
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked a question, how you turn that into a threat is a MYSTERY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you slither!  You show some sense, little snake.
Click to expand...


Just to piss you off. subversive.....


----------



## JakeStarkey

That's interesting, Vigilante, but last month don't count.  As


----------



## Vigilante

JakeStarkey said:


> That's interesting, Vigilante, but last month don't count.  As
> 
> View attachment 56956




What do you think it means when it says SINCE DECEMBER 1??????

JakeAss, you are MY ENTERTAINMENT....AGAIN!


----------



## MaryL

Mertex said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a member of the ACLU asks people to SHOOT folks, I know that's just more liberal hyperbole. I give them a a pass. Muslims are the real bad guys here. They don't give passes. They stone people, burn, decapitate or do the suicide mass murders. And put out hits on artists and writers or apostates. What is the big deal about Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, like the WH is putting out death threats and hit contracts.  Godo heavens.  What is wrong with the far right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can figure out what is wrong with the far right when you see who their main candidate is..........
Click to expand...

Really? This is a poor excuse for a ACLU member espousing  gun violence against a outspoken person. Beyond the pale, inexcusable.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vigilante said:


> What do you think it means when it says SINCE DECEMBER 1??????  JakeAss, you are MY ENTERTAINMENT....AGAIN!


Grampa Adolph says where's the link?  But here are the latest polls, and there is no Trump in sight.  

Today's date:
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton ABC News/Wash Post Clinton 50, Trump 44 *Clinton +6*

Yesterday's date:
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton NBC/WSJ Clinton 50, Trump 40 *Clinton +10*

Where as Clinton in head to head with Cruz and Rubio and within the margin the margin of error.


----------



## Vigilante

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think it means when it says SINCE DECEMBER 1??????  JakeAss, you are MY ENTERTAINMENT....AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Adolph says where's the link?  But here are the latest polls, and there is no Trump in sight.
> 
> Today's date:
> General Election: Trump vs. Clinton ABC News/Wash Post Clinton 50, Trump 44 *Clinton +6*
> 
> Yesterday's date:
> General Election: Trump vs. Clinton NBC/WSJ Clinton 50, Trump 40 *Clinton +10*
> 
> Where as Clinton in head to head with Cruz and Rubio and within the margin the margin of error.
Click to expand...

*So even YOU admit Clinton LOST 4% to Trump in ONE DAY! Thanks JakeAss for the confirmation!*


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think it means when it says SINCE DECEMBER 1??????  JakeAss, you are MY ENTERTAINMENT....AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Adolph says where's the link?  But here are the latest polls, and there is no Trump in sight.
> 
> Today's date:
> General Election: Trump vs. Clinton ABC News/Wash Post Clinton 50, Trump 44 *Clinton +6*
> 
> Yesterday's date:
> General Election: Trump vs. Clinton NBC/WSJ Clinton 50, Trump 40 *Clinton +10*
> 
> Where as Clinton in head to head with Cruz and Rubio and within the margin the margin of error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So even YOU admit Clinton LOST 4% to Trump in ONE DAY! Thanks JakeAss for the confirmation!
Click to expand...

 Meaning that *Trump is still getting his ass kicked.   Grampa Adolph says, "Thanks, Vigilante Flakey."*


----------



## Vigilante

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think it means when it says SINCE DECEMBER 1??????  JakeAss, you are MY ENTERTAINMENT....AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Adolph says where's the link?  But here are the latest polls, and there is no Trump in sight.
> 
> Today's date:
> General Election: Trump vs. Clinton ABC News/Wash Post Clinton 50, Trump 44 *Clinton +6*
> 
> Yesterday's date:
> General Election: Trump vs. Clinton NBC/WSJ Clinton 50, Trump 40 *Clinton +10*
> 
> Where as Clinton in head to head with Cruz and Rubio and within the margin the margin of error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So even YOU admit Clinton LOST 4% to Trump in ONE DAY! Thanks JakeAss for the confirmation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning that *Trump is still getting his ass kicked.   Grampa Adolph says, "Thanks, Vigilante Flakey."*
Click to expand...


Yes a 4% rise against a 10% deficit in ONE DAY is getting my ass kicked...JakeASS you are *MY ENTERTAINMENT* and apparently others also!


----------



## westwall

JakeStarkey said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a member of the ACLU asks people to SHOOT folks, I know that's just more liberal hyperbole. I give them a a pass. Muslims are the real bad guys here. They don't give passes. They stone people, burn, decapitate or do the suicide mass murders. And put out hits on artists and writers or apostates. What is the big deal about Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, like the WH is putting out death threats and hit contracts.  Godo heavens.  What is wrong with the far right.
Click to expand...








The same thing that's wrong with the far left...as you should know...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning that *Trump is still getting his ass kicked.   Grampa Adolph says, "Thanks, Vigilante Flakey."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes a 4% rise against a 10% deficit in ONE DAY is getting my ass kicked...JakeASS you are *MY ENTERTAINMENT* and apparently others also!
Click to expand...

Yup, Grampa Adolph noted that you forgot all about your outdated data above.  And then Trump got his ass kicked in the debates and lost his temper.  Better double down


----------



## Grandma

S.J. said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't the man who is supposed to be the leader of our country, the person who is supposed to set the tone, unite the American people coming out publicly and condemning these death threats?  If someone were to actually carry out one of these threats, I have no doubt that our president would come out in DEFENSE of that person, ESPECIALLY if he or she were muslim or black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pretty much everyone that's ever held public office, and most that have run for public office, from POTUS down to the local dog catcher have been victims of smear campaigns and death threats, throughout history.*
> 
> Remember when the TEApers were talking about setting up guillotines on Pennsylvania Avenue in the spring of 2009?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people making the threats are public figures, they're not hiding their identity.  Threatening to kill a presidential candidate is a crime and this president ignores it and YOU support that?  And you have the nerve to lecture others on morality.  These people should be in jail but you're willing to give them a pass because their target is somebody you don't like.  That's pretty despicable.
Click to expand...


You're an idiot, I don't support it.

No one does. 

That's why presidential candidates get Secret Service protection.

Dummy.


----------



## S.J.

Grandma said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't the man who is supposed to be the leader of our country, the person who is supposed to set the tone, unite the American people coming out publicly and condemning these death threats?  If someone were to actually carry out one of these threats, I have no doubt that our president would come out in DEFENSE of that person, ESPECIALLY if he or she were muslim or black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pretty much everyone that's ever held public office, and most that have run for public office, from POTUS down to the local dog catcher have been victims of smear campaigns and death threats, throughout history.*
> 
> Remember when the TEApers were talking about setting up guillotines on Pennsylvania Avenue in the spring of 2009?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people making the threats are public figures, they're not hiding their identity.  Threatening to kill a presidential candidate is a crime and this president ignores it and YOU support that?  And you have the nerve to lecture others on morality.  These people should be in jail but you're willing to give them a pass because their target is somebody you don't like.  That's pretty despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot, I don't support it.
> 
> No one does.
> 
> That's why presidential candidates get Secret Service protection.
> 
> Dummy.
Click to expand...

I don't see you condemning it either.  Failure to do so is tantamount to supporting it.  You think nobody can see what you're really about?


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't the man who is supposed to be the leader of our country, the person who is supposed to set the tone, unite the American people coming out publicly and condemning these death threats?  If someone were to actually carry out one of these threats, I have no doubt that our president would come out in DEFENSE of that person, ESPECIALLY if he or she were muslim or black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pretty much everyone that's ever held public office, and most that have run for public office, from POTUS down to the local dog catcher have been victims of smear campaigns and death threats, throughout history.*
> 
> Remember when the TEApers were talking about setting up guillotines on Pennsylvania Avenue in the spring of 2009?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people making the threats are public figures, they're not hiding their identity.  Threatening to kill a presidential candidate is a crime and this president ignores it and YOU support that?  And you have the nerve to lecture others on morality.  These people should be in jail but you're willing to give them a pass because their target is somebody you don't like.  That's pretty despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot, I don't support it.
> 
> No one does.
> 
> That's why presidential candidates get Secret Service protection.
> 
> Dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see you condemning it either.  Failure to do so is tantamount to supporting it.  You think nobody can see what you're really about?
Click to expand...

Flake S. J., you don't set the standard for anything except evil.  We can all see what you are about: the pulling down of America.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Mrs. M. said:


> It is no secret that Donald Trump's life has been threatened on multiple occasions. After Trump commented that Mexican cartel boss, Guzman embodies everything that is wrong with Mexico, the Cartel boss fired back with a tweet threatening Mr. Trump's life.
> 
> Not long afterward, a Black Lives Matter activist tweeted, “Why hasn't anyone killed Donald Trump yet?” According to at least one news source, the activist received mostly positive comments from her fellow members of Black Lives Matter, with many agreeing that Trump needed to die. One person responded that El Chapo, the Mexican drug cartel boss was, “Already on it”…. To which the activist responded, He needs to “hurry up with it.”
> 
> The FBI recently investigated a Muslim man who made a You Tube video of himself wielding knives while screaming four-letter words at the GOP presidential front runner. His threatening behavior towards Mr. Trump is yet another example of why Islamic extremism is a legitimate concern for _all_ Americans.
> 
> There is also the disturbing news story of Establishment Republican Rick Wilson's interview with MSNBC's Chris Hayes. Mr. Wilson was quoted as saying, Trump is still a very powerful force right now because he appeals to part of the conservative base that was activated by his nativist message.
> 
> According to several news sources, Wilson said that the donor class cannot just sit back on the sidelines and say, Oh well, don't worry, this will all work itself out. Wilson said, They're going to have to go out and put a bullet in Donald Trump, and that's a fact…
> 
> Then there is the breaking news story about the ACLU Board Co-Chair who resigned after calling for the murder of Trump supporters.
> 
> Loring Wirbel posted on Facebook:
> 
> The thing is, we have to really reach out to those who might consider voting for Trump and say, “This is Goebells. This is the final solution. If you are voting for him I will have to shoot you before election day.” They're not going to listen to reason, so when justice is gone, there's always force, as Laurie would say.
> ______
> 
> Is justice gone because voters choose a different presidential candidate? What kind of justice is it to call for the murder of those who intend to vote for an opposing candidate?
> 
> How did this guy become an American Civil Liberties Union Board Co- Chair?
> 
> It is reassuring to know that Donald Trump has beefed up his security. I believe that “We the People,” should be very grateful for a man who is willing to lay down his own life for the sake of America's future. Trump should be commended for the way he has handled himself in the face of vicious attacks, death threats, and smear campaigns by political enemies such as the Media, White House and Establishment Republicans and Democrats.
> 
> Donald Trump has done what few other presidential candidates in history have been willing to do. He's proven he is unafraid to be brutally honest. Trump refused to apologize for his political incorrectness. Trump has addressed the elephant in the room (Islam) when no one else was willing to take the risk! While other candidates have remained silent on issues such as Muslim Immigration, Trump has been loud and clear on what he will do.
> 
> Trump has broken the glass ceiling on what candidates _should _be talking about and for that he is a hated man. Pray that God will continue to protect Mr. Donald Trump and put a hedge of protection around him and his family.
> 
> The death threats against Mr. Trump warrants a further investigation into who is behind it.




No one likes being told the truth. Lies are made to please, truth cares not for anyone's comfort. Trump's the perverbial Messenger, and as with the saying 'don't kill the messenger' many are wanting to anyway. This is his weakness and at the same time his strength. A regular politician would lie to become popular, not tell the truth.


----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't the man who is supposed to be the leader of our country, the person who is supposed to set the tone, unite the American people coming out publicly and condemning these death threats?  If someone were to actually carry out one of these threats, I have no doubt that our president would come out in DEFENSE of that person, ESPECIALLY if he or she were muslim or black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pretty much everyone that's ever held public office, and most that have run for public office, from POTUS down to the local dog catcher have been victims of smear campaigns and death threats, throughout history.*
> 
> Remember when the TEApers were talking about setting up guillotines on Pennsylvania Avenue in the spring of 2009?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people making the threats are public figures, they're not hiding their identity.  Threatening to kill a presidential candidate is a crime and this president ignores it and YOU support that?  And you have the nerve to lecture others on morality.  These people should be in jail but you're willing to give them a pass because their target is somebody you don't like.  That's pretty despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot, I don't support it.
> 
> No one does.
> 
> That's why presidential candidates get Secret Service protection.
> 
> Dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see you condemning it either.  Failure to do so is tantamount to supporting it.  You think nobody can see what you're really about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flake S. J., you don't set the standard for anything except evil.  We can all see what you are about: the pulling down of America.
Click to expand...

Drama queen.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Here is Flakey S. J.


----------



## teddyearp

JakeStarkey said:


> Anyone saying that Trump receives death threats from the White House needs to banned from op-eds, imo.  This should be for serious writing and serious topics.



Anyone who has such poor reading and comprehension skills should possibly rethink making replies like this, as that is not at all what the author said.


----------



## JakeStarkey

teddyearp said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone saying that Trump receives death threats from the White House needs to banned from op-eds, imo.  This should be for serious writing and serious topics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who has such poor reading and comprehension skills should possibly rethink making replies like this, as that is not at all what the author said.
Click to expand...

Excellent self criticism, teddyearp.  It took you a few days to catch what the OP did in the first paragraph, and for you to condemn it.  Good on you.  Yep, it's sarcasm.  Good back and read that paragraph, sunshine.


----------



## teddyearp

JakeStarkey said:


> Excellent self criticism, teddyearp.  It took you a few days to catch what the OP did in the first paragraph, and for you to condemn it.  Good on you.  Yep, it's sarcasm.  Good back and read that paragraph, sunshine.



Ok, since you seem to be so challenged, let's go back over it.  For one, it was not the OP's first paragraph in the OP, it was more like the tenth or eleventh depending on how you want to count.  Now let's break it down for you, and I will just try to focus on the one sentence and the punctuation used therein since then your simple mind may be able to grasp what was actually said.



Mrs. M. said:


> <snip>Trump should be commended for the way he has handled himself in the face of vicious attacks, death threats*,*



Do you see the comma?  I read a comma as a separator of terms. 



Mrs. M. said:


> and smear campaigns by political enemies such as the Media, White House and Establishment Republicans and Democrats.



But on second thought, perhaps the OP should have used a semi-colon there to make the point absolutely clear.  But what is clear is that the OP is talking about smear campaigns by said political enemies afterwards named.


----------



## JakeStarkey

"Trump should be commended for the way he has handled himself in the face o*f vicious attacks, death threats, and smear campaigns by political enemies such as the Media, White House and Establishment Republicans and Democrats."
*
General condemnation, pojdo, by the OP clearly puts everyone in the same boat above.

That is smear, unacceptable and unprofitable.  Why?  Because it is so easy to point out.

Fail in the OP, fail by TeddyEarp.


----------



## teddyearp

Fine.  Ignore the obvious punctuation items I pointed out and read it the way you want to fit your narrative. I wouldn't expect anything less.

I will read it from a real perspective, but you win; in your mind only.


----------



## longknife

It is truly petty when someone focuses on minor grammatical errors than on the contents.

These are the kind who criticize because they don't have a reasonable response to make.

Worth putting on Ignore.

(Also a reason I don't post these OpEds)


----------

